

Star-Trek-like home computer - beza1e1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2vOvDFxn76g

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously reported:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937215>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1940672>

